# Foreigner Income or payroll tax in Au



## kjking (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi 

could you pls help?

I am non-resident and employed by Australian company as a contractor & always working overseas in Manila.

Will my Australian employer need to withhold income tax( payg) for me to ATO? 
Will he need to pay super for me in Australia?
Will he need to pay payroll tax for me for OSR NSW( office of state revenue in NSW )?

Many thanks,
Ken


----------



## kjking (Aug 16, 2011)

please help


----------

